# Ulna Gutter Cast Codes?



## mksmith713 (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm working on a Superbill for our casting bracing section and was wondering how you might code a cast for a boxers fracture.
We call it an Ulna Gutter cast. Short arm cast with 4th & 5th incorporated.
I'm hesitant in coding it a simple SAC because the work effort is much greater.

Any suggestions?


----------



## mbort (Mar 23, 2009)

still a short arm..sorry


----------

